# Damsel Bullying Clownfish



## killavixen (Mar 7, 2013)

I have an 8 gallon nano, the damsel fish was there first and has established it little cave, I got a percula clownfish today for $10 at a local expo ( couldnt pass the oppurtunity up) I'm rehoming the damsel tuesday, but he is attacking the clownfish constamtly. How do i stop it till tuesday. I dont have a QT tank. There are planty f little caves but the clown is just swimming along the glass.


----------



## killavixen (Mar 7, 2013)

So the clown found a little cave it likes, i turned the lights off and i also rearranged the rock. After rearranging the rocks the damsel has found a new cave and has'nt bothered the clown (so far) again.


----------



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

Clownfish are technically damsels, so there could be a higher chance of aggression between these tankmates.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## killavixen (Mar 7, 2013)

wake49 said:


> Clownfish are technically damsels, so there could be a higher chance of aggression between these tankmates.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


eVerything has settled and no more nipping or chasing


----------



## RSully (Nov 22, 2012)

What ddi you expect? You've got two aggresive fish in an 8 gallon tank that should be in nothing less than a 30 gallon, if not more. That's like putting two pitbulls in a cage together.



killavixen said:


> I have an 8 gallon nano, the damsel fish was there first and has established it little cave, I got a percula clownfish today for $10 at a local expo ( couldnt pass the oppurtunity up) I'm rehoming the damsel tuesday, but he is attacking the clownfish constamtly. How do i stop it till tuesday. I dont have a QT tank. There are planty f little caves but the clown is just swimming along the glass.


----------

